# legally blind want to get Sirius



## mplsjeffm (May 28, 2005)

I am legally blind and looking for a Sirius radio.
It needs to be something with a large LED display. Buttons that one can feel. The buttons should not be multifunction. 
Does anyone have a suggestion on what radio would work the best?
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

mplsjeffm said:


> I am legally blind and looking for a Sirius radio.
> It needs to be something with a large LED display. Buttons that one can feel. The buttons should not be multifunction.
> Does anyone have a suggestion on what radio would work the best?
> Thanks
> Jeff


Being legally blind I have not seen, I know that sounds funny, a SIRIUS receiver that I can read. We have the sportser plug n play and unless I am putting nose prints on the screen I cannot read it and the black letters on the orange back ground don't help. The folks at SIRIUS and for that matter XM should realize that legally blind people use their services and develope a larger display. I love my SIRIUS unit, I just wish I could read it. The buttons are easy to feel. Once you get everything memorized it is easy to navigate. The S 50 receiver is worse. The display is smaller. I have not seen any unit for SIRIUS or XM that is easy for me to see the display.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I wish they would make a unit that had a "video" output for the display. That way you could put the display on your TV screen, need a bigger display, you can get a bigger TV.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I have the Starmate Replay. You can adjust the display screen so that the letters are huge.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah but if you could put that 3 1/2" display onto a 27" TV, it's big enough for just about anyone to see.


----------



## Carroll A (Dec 6, 2004)

Fifty Caliber said:


> Yeah but if you could put that 3 1/2" display onto a 27" TV, it's big enough for just about anyone to see.


Me and my wife are thinking about getting the S50... It reads the name of the channel you are on and from what she described to me all of the buttons that might get me into no mans land are in spots that are not easy to hit and get you lost... My vision is getting worse and worse so for a few bucks extra I think that is the way me and my wife are going... CC


----------

